# Kioti DK65s Freeze Plug Heater



## Andrew09 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello, I'm looking for info on what size freeze plug heater I need for my DK65s. I called the local dealer and they were of no help with the size, stated that none had ever asked to have one installed. The only soft plug I can come close to getting to is on the front right hand side and it looks to be 1 1/2. Any help or info would be great, Thanks in advance!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Andrew, good to have you visit the tractor forum.

That Kioti freeze plug will be a metric size, and you definitely need the correct diameter. Your local dealer should be able to provide the size.

If not, pull the freeze plug and measure the diameter of the hole in the block with a caliper. I see 400Watt and 600Watt heaters. Your choice.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I believe it’s a 32mm hole, but I can check tomorrow. You need to buy a sleeve with a 3/4 npt on the one end to thread the heater into. I made my own sleeve from a 3/4” stainless pipe coupling. I turned a 3-degree included taper on the frost plug end and used permatex high temp sleeve retainer.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Here’s what mine looks like installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Apparently, in the US Kioti offers a kit AAA247 for $68. There is a fella on another forum that runs a dealership and can help you out if your local dealer can’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

BTW, the green stuff around the bottom of the sleeve in my pic above is not coolant. It is the high temp sleeve retainer. It’s green and quite runny when you apply it. It only cures in the contact area and the rest will remain sticky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

Check and see if you have room to put a heater in lower radiator hose cut out a 2 inch section of hose clamp on both sides of heater. Measure inside diameter of hose to order. Works great


----------

